# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δαμάζοντας αυτό που υπάρχει εκει ψηλά...

## equilibrium

Καλησπέρα για μια ακόμη φορα.Ανοίγω σήμερα αυτο το θέμα διοτι πιστεύω οτι απασχολεί αρκετούς απο εμας.Θα προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω συνοπτικά γιατι στην δική μου την περίπτωση φαντάζει σχεδόν αδύνατο να χαλιναγωγήσω τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτό.Έχοντας μια αρκετά συνηθισμένη ζωή μεχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ,ξαφνικά διαπίστωσα πως τελικά αυτό που ήμουν δεν έχει καμια σχέση με το σήμερα.
Αφορμή πιθανότατα υπήρξε ενα ατύχημα που με άφησε για αρκετό καιρό στο κρεβάτι κλινήρη. Αμέσως μετα απο αυτη την περιπέτεια της υγείας μου ένιωσα ξαφνικά οτι άρχισα να λειτουργώ πάρα πολυ διαισθητικά και τολμώ να πω πως άλλαξε αρδην η ταχύτητα της σκέψης μου.Ίσως αυτη η "ευστροφιά" φαντάζει ως θείο δώρο .Τι γίνεται όμως οταν η κορδέλα αυτη απο το δώρο σε τυλίγει ,σε δένει τοσο σφιχτά που νιώθεις να κόβεται η αναπνοή σου? Υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν μπορώ καν να επικοινωνήσω με τους αλλους .Νιώθω πραγματικά σαν να κινείται η σκέψη μου τοσο γοργά όσο ο άνεμος .Συνοψίζοντας, δεν θα ήθελα με αυτο το θέμα με περισσή κομπορρημοσύνη να αναφερθώ απλα στην ταχύτητα της σκέψης ,αντίθετα θέλω πραγματικά να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους ολοι οσοι έχουν βιώσει αυτο το περιέργο και τρομακτικό συναίσθημα να μην μπορούν να τιθασεύουν αυτο που υπάρχει εκει ψηλά...

----------


## Θεοφανία

...το πρόβλημα ποιο ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## Militon

Δεν έχω βιώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλά έχω ξανακούσει για την διαίσθηση που λες από άλλον επιζόντα ατυχήματος, τροχαίου για την ακρίβεια. Το έχεις συζητήσει με έναν πιο ειδικό;

----------


## Remedy

δεν εχω ακουσει τπτ σχετικο.
εισαι βεβαιος οτι προκειται για διαισθητικη σκεψη κι οχι για καποιου ειδους "εγρηγορσης" απο το σοκ που υπεστης?

----------


## cod

ειχα μια φιλη που της ειχε διαγνωσθει ψυχωση μετα απο αυτοκινητιστικο ατυχημα απο το οποιο επεζησε(χαχ λες και χρειαζοταν να το γραψω) και μου περιεγραφε το διαστημα αυτο ως το καλυτερο της ζωης της.διαυγεια,διαθεση στο φουλ,εγρηγορση,αισθηση μεγαλειου και τα τοιαυτα.μετα αρχισαν σκεψεις τυπου "οι γονεις μου δεν ειναι πραγματικοι,ειναι εξωγηινοι που εχουν αντικαταστησει τους πραγματικους γονεις μου" και αλλα που δεν διευκρινησε.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου Equilibrium. M' αρέσει πολύ το νικ σου. Όταν λες ταχύτητα σκέψης, τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Τι ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι; Γιατί δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τους άλλους; Όσον αφορά την διαίσθηση, έχεις προβλέψει γεγονότα που συνέβησαν; Αυτό εννοείς; Σε ρωτάω για να βγάλουμε άκρη. Πάντως το θέμα σου με παραπέμπει σε αγαπημένα μου παραψυχολογικά θέματα! Αν έχεις ασχοληθεί και ξέρεις και σχετική βιβλιογραφία, πες μου. (σοβαρή βιβλιογραφία έτσι; :p)

----------


## PETRAN

Ήταν το ατύχημα ΚΕΚ? (κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση?). Αν ναι και ήταν στο πρόσθιο μέρος του κεφαλιού σου τότε είναι αρκετά συχνό. Το πρόσθιο μέρος αυτό είναι υπέυθυνο για την αναστολή και τον έλεγχο όλο του υπόλοιπου εγκεφάλου. Αν τραυματιστεί μπορείς να πάθεις πάρα πολλά κουφά, μεταξύ αυτών να "τρέχει γρήγορα" η σκέψη (επειδή δεν λειτουργεί εντελώς καλά ο προμετωπιαίος λοβός για να την σταματήσει/ελένξει), να βομβαρδίζεσαι από σκέψεις κλπ. σαν να είναι κάποιο είδος μανίας η ψύχωσης και συνήθως μπορεί να ξεφύγει και να γίνει φουλ μανία/ψύχωση (κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται με τους συνηθισμένους φαρμακευτικούς τρόπους). Πολύ συχνό επίσης είναι μαζί με αυτό να έχεις και ελλειμματική προσοχή και αδυναμία διατήρησης συγκέντρωσης σε ένα πράγμα για αρκετή ώρα, δυσκολία στο να αρχίζεις και να τελειώνεις μια δουλειά που αποτελείται από μια σειρά βημάτων, να βάζεις στόχους στην μνήμη σου και να θυμάσαι να τους εκπληρώνεις τον κατάλληλο χρόνο και στιγμή (προ-οπτική μνήμη) και πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό που λέμε "κοινωνική/συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη" (social cognition) (π.χ. να προβλέψεις τι ήθελε να πει/να κάνει κάποιος φίλος σου πριν το πει/κάνει, η τι εννοούσε ένας άλλος φίλος/φίλη σου με μια του/της έκφραση στο πρόσωπο κλπ.). Αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχουν μειωθεί αυτοί οι τομείς την στιγμή που πριν το ατύχημα ήσουν οκ, τότε πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ένα ειδικό (νευρολόγο που να έχει γνώσεις για ψυχικές εκδηλώσεις νευρολογικών καταστάσεων η ψυχίατρο που να έχει γνώσεις ψυχικής υγείας στα πλαίσια οργανικών καταστάσεων). Αν είσαι αθήνα το Αιγινήτειο έχει και "κλινικό νευροψυχολόγο" που να μπορεί να σου κάνει ειδικά τεστς για να δει αν έχουν προκύψει τέτοια θέματα).


Αν δεν ήταν ΚΕΚ (έστω μικρή), τότε το ατύχημα μπορεί να σε "σόκαρε" και να περνάς ένα είδος άτυπου μετατραυματικού στρες όπου σε κάνει να είσαι σε μόνιμη διέγερση. Σε αυτή την κατάσταση βέβαια συνήθως έχεις μόνιμα έντονο άγχος, εφιάλτες, flashbacks του ατυχήματος κλπ. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πήγαινε σε ένα ειδικό-επειδή είναι σύνθετη κατάσταση κατα προτίμηση σε κάποιο πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο- ώστε να το τσεκάρεις. Αυτές οι καταστάσεις μπορούν να εξελιχθούν σε πιο σοβαρά πράγματα (δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά μπορεί) οπότε καλύτερο είναι να το δεις.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Τώρα θυμήθηκα, που είχα δει στον σκάι για έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος μετά από ατύχημα είχε παντελή έλλειψη συναισθημάτων. Δεν μπορούσε να νιώσει αγάπη για την γυναίκα του και το παιδί του και το παιδάκι απέκτησε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Πραγματικά τραγικό.

----------

